# Cleaning/using a surge milker



## ourark (Jul 9, 2009)

:help :help I just bought me a surge milker. Have been milking 4 goats by hand for over a year, and my hands/time needed a little break. Although I am feeling pretty overwhelmed with this little machine. I have several questions. 
1. How in the world can you tell they are finished being milked out. Mine has black tubes on it. And than the milk goes straight into the milker. Do they make clear tube to actually watch the milk flow? If so where?
2. Where is the best place to put the surge milker? Let them straddle it or what? It just seems kinda awkward underneath them. I know that is how it is made, but I have 2 Nubians, 1 Alpine, 1 La Mancha. 
3. Should I dip the suckers (ends) into a bleach water bath between goats?
4. How do you clean these things? It didn't come with a surge milker instruction book. (Yes, I am new to this so a step by step would be extremely helpful)
5. Where is the best place to by Vacuum Pump oil and Pulsator Oil?
I am completely lost. 
Please HELP!!!
I am sure I will have tons more questions.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

ourark said:


> :help :help I just bought me a surge milker. Have been milking 4 goats by hand for over a year, and my hands/time needed a little break. Although I am feeling pretty overwhelmed with this little machine. I have several questions.
> 1. How in the world can you tell they are finished being milked out. Mine has black tubes on it. And than the milk goes straight into the milker. Do they make clear tube to actually watch the milk flow? If so where?
> 
> Partsdepartmentonline.com for anything like valves/clear tubes / pulsators. surge parts etc.
> ...


----------



## ourark (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank You! Anymore usefull tips would be greatly appreciated. Milk ON!!!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Jami for the profile update :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's mostly about getting a good rhythm. I make two buckets, one with automatic dishwashing liquid and water, the other with the 1 gallon of water to 1/4 cup clorox, I dip the inflations in the soap water to sheet out the milk, and then into the clorox water, then hang, between does. I don't like putting inflations from one doe to the next that obviously has milk residue in it. For me just clorox doesn't really clean the inflation like doing the double dipping does. Plus when I am through milking and have poured my milk, I can then throw the inflations into the soapy water and suck it up into the machine, then suck up the clorox water and other than cleaning the lid and gasket, I don't have any cleaning to do except on weekends when I clean everything. partsdepartmentonline.com also has inflations brushes to clean your inflations with.

I have no idea where a belly pail can go in big does with big udders, mine also sits on the ground near my machine, with lines that go from the bucket to the inflations. Vicki


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, they do make clear tubes as well as clear inflations. I got mine at Hamby Dairy supply http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/home.php?cat=16 since they came assembled along with shutoffs and auto claws to prevent extraneous dirt and dust from entering the system. You can purchase them also at Parts department http://www.partsdeptonline.com/

I hang my surge milker from a set of weigh scales next to the milking stand... this allows me to record each girl's output as they're milked. The three foot long tubes also provide plenty of reach since the tank is located near and just below the stand.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a metal milkstand with a side attachment for the person milking to sit. That is where my surge bucket sits.
I think I got my pulsator oil from partsdepartmentonline when I got my pulsator rebuild kit.


----------



## ourark (Jul 9, 2009)

I am still struggling to get this surge milker going. I am now waiting for a new claw to be sent to me. One that they sent first is defective. (doesn't that figure on a newbie milk machine operator..) So I have been milking with only one inflation at a time. I swear it would have been faster just to hand milk. But even than it seems like it is taking FOREVER. My Alpine takes @ 7 min per side, 1 Nubian @ 2 min a side the other it takes @14 min per side... And the LaMancha @ 11 min a side. Isn't that crazy. They keep telling me I should be able to milk a goat in 3 min. HOW??? Will it make a difference when I start milking both at the same time. Do I need to keep turning the pulsator up. I hate to end up with udders in my pail from sucking to hard. It seems the more I turn it up the better it milks, but I do not want to hurt them.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, I am no expert on machines, but there is definately something wrong or your does all just have microscopic orifices. My 14 lb/day milker is empty in about 3-4 minutes with my machine. Your Nubian sounds about right, the others shouldn't be taking near that long. My pressure gauge is right about 11-12. With that amount of time I would be hand milking :sigh.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You turn the screw on your surge until it's pulsating about one click per second, it's barely slower than this...so that is your speed. You guage should read 12 pounds of pressure. It's harmful to the udder for you to be milking them like this. The milk let down takes place, and then you have about 2 to 5 minutes that the oxytocin release in their brain milks the milk out of the udder....after that time you are mechanically pulling the milk out of the udder which isn't efficient and you are going to break down the skin on the teats...this gives you nooks and crannies in the skin for staph to take hold. 

When you have been milking a long time, you are certainly alot rougher and hold the teat with more 'pressure' than a milking machine! Count your pulsations per minute and get your pressure up to 12. Vicki


----------



## ourark (Jul 9, 2009)

I think I am making some progress. I had all 4 milked tonight and the machine washed and out the door in 39 1/2 minutes. This is with the new claw that they sent to replace one. I am feeling a little better about things, but there is still some room for improvements. Thank you so much for all of your help. We will see how the next couple of days go.


----------



## ourark (Jul 9, 2009)

Another question. Why when I am cleaning my lines with the water/soap does it suck the water into my airtube. What am I doing wrong? They said to open/close the thing on the inflations put the inflations in water and turn the vacuum pump on to flush the lines. I am doing that and I get liquid up in my air hose and sometimes into the pump. What do I do?


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

You need a to make a balance tank.
You can see one on here http://www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes/buildingyourownmilker.htm

I made one that has a lot fewer fittings I well take some pic's of it and a list of parts if you would like.

Fran


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you also have shut off valve between the claw and the inflations? I don't have the claw just have the shut off valves and I do get a few drops of water or moisture in the air lines but has never caused a problem


----------



## ourark (Jul 9, 2009)

Sondra said:


> Do you also have shut off valve between the claw and the inflations? I don't have the claw just have the shut off valves and I do get a few drops of water or moisture in the air lines but has never caused a problem
> 
> It is the inflations, claw, shut off valve. But it is sucking up more than a few drops. Am I sucking water up to fast, but you would think you would want it to really suck it through to clean. The tank is'nt getting completely full there is still probably 3 inches in it still.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would guess you have a leak in your shells or inflations or the connections


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

So maybe I did not under stand what you where asking but I well go ahead and post my balance tank.
If I need to make the pic's smaller let me know.
I love having a drain that opens when I am not using it and I do not worry about sucking water or milk in to my pump.
Fran

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------

